# When is it ok to use " Co." at the end of a business name?



## bzelus (Jan 30, 2009)

So I'm helping with a new start-up, and I need to register the fictitious business name and set up bank account, domain, etc. 

My question is when is it ok/cool to use the "Co." at the end of a business name these days? As in; NewLife Co.

Currently the name has been 'NewLife Products and Design', but that is just too long. Now that things are ready to become official- I thought that NewLife Co. works, rather than the current or even NewLife MFG (manufacturing). The business is overseas product/apparel design and manufacturing.

Any advice/opinions is greatly appreciated. Thanx 

-bzelus


----------



## aldan (Jul 21, 2010)

If you're changing your business name to New Life Company, You can use the abbreviation Co. as you please. Personally, I think MFG looks and sounds cooler, but at the end of the day anything goes since I doubt it's a legal issue. I mean hey -- you decide what to name your baby


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I think it's whatever you prefer and like!


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

yeah i dont think there is any rules about that... i do know that you cant just use Inc. whenever you want (you have to actually be incorporated)


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

bzelus said:


> My question is when is it ok/cool to use the "Co." at the end of a business name these days? As in; NewLife Co.


When you have filed the name with the factitious (assumed) name authority in your area. It's either a city or county license. Start with your city, they will direct you from there.


----------



## bzelus (Jan 30, 2009)

Thank you all for your feedback on my question. I appreciate it.


----------

